# AUTOGLYM - New Member. New Car. New Products. New Regime.



## oldtoby (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Members and fellow enthusiasts.

New member here.

First off, Thanks to everyone who has unknowingly been helping me when I have popped on the site for any tips and pointers, you have been vital! This post may be long but its my first so please stay with me.

I am soon to take delivery of my hard earned new Mercedes A180 sports in mountain grey, which pleases me to say

Having kept my previous cars "clean" with bits and pieces of stuff bought as and when needed, I decided to invest in a car cleaning kit, ready for my new car. Having used a few AUTOGLYM products over the years with good results I decided to purchase an Autoglym kit, with a few extra bits and pieces. Basically everything I think I'm going to need to keep the car looking as good as it can. 

My cleaning regime left a lot to be desired in comparison to some of the techniques I have read about and seen. No drive thrus, or Polish hand washes, no offence meant, just hand sponge cleaned and only waxed at the petrol station pressure washers. Noticing my current cars paint and appearance is not what it once was or could be I have decided to thoroughly decontaminate and detail my new car and keep on top of it using the products I've purchased. 

I have researched as much as I can but I imagine I have something in the wrong order or there is a better way of doing things. Any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated. I plan on using the following method and products in the following order:

1. WASH. TWO BUCKET TECHNIQUE

i.	Rinse with hosepipe from bottom up and back down, carefully removing as much dust and mud as possible.
ii.	1st bucket- AUTOGLYM BODYWORK SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER. 2nd bucket- clean water. 
iii.	Clean whole car with Microfiber mitt. Rinse from top and remove and any tar or insects with AUTOGLYM INTESIVE TAR REMOVER. Rinse.
iv.	Dry with microfiber towel and AUTOGLYM AQUA DRY SYNTHETIC CHAMOIS.

2. WHEELS AND RUBBER(cold wheels, 3rd bucket light shampooed water)

i.	Rinse, mitt clean rims.
ii.	AUTOGLYM CLEAN WHEELS applied, wheel brush thoroughly, rinse off. Light Microfibre cloth.
iii.	AUTOGLYM ALLOY WHEEL SEAL applied, polished with microfiber.
iv.	Tyre dressing after clay.
v.	Door rubbers AUTOGLYM VINYL AND RUBBER CARE applied.

3 .ENGINE

i.	Clean any oil or grease spillages with AUTOGLYM ENGINE AND MACHINE CLEANER. 
ii.	Rinse engine, spray with VINYL AND RUBBER CARE.

4. CLAY

i.	light hosing to help lubricate.
ii.	AUTOGLYM RAPID DETAILER used with AUTOGLYM DETAILING CLAY.
iii.	Clay in lines across bodywork and glass, spraying detailer and folding clay.
iv.	Detailed, rinsed, mirco dryed, AUTOGLYM PERFECT POLISHING CLOTH. 
v.	Tyres dressed with AUTOGLYM TYRE DRESSING.

5. CLEANSE

i.	AUTOGLYM HD CLEANSER applied with foam pad, micro polished off

6. POLISH AND SEALANT

i.	AUTOGLYM SUPER RESIN POLISH applied with AUTOGLYM PERFECT PALM APPLICATOR. And polished with AUTOGLYM HI-TECH POLISHING CLOTH.
ii.	AUTOGLYM EXTRA GLOSS PROTECTION applied and polished. Left for approx. 24 hrs.
7. WAX

i.	AUTOGLYM HD WAX APPLIED with application sponges finished with hi tech cloth polish.


I will probably do some reviews on how I found the products later on. I thought this could be a good thread for people or new members wanting to follow a simple guide on the stages it takes to get a car looking great with spending massive amounts of time and money. I am open to suggestions on how to use these products. This is a brand new car so I'm not sure if I should do everything on the list or if I've missed anything that should be done. Is there anything else? Are there any other AUTOGLYM products, if there are any or other brands that can be recommended?

Thanks


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to DW. That's a lot of Autoglym on one car


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome buddy. Just a couple of things to help you along your way. 
Most will normally start with the wheels first and I would start with the engine before that. If you can get a pre wash, it doesn't have to be snowfoam it could be soapy water, and spray that over the car first it will help loosen the muck that's on there before you rinse off. I don't know where abouts you are located but I have the autoglym pressure washer stuff that I'm sure could work as a prewash.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

:wave: Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

:wave:

Welcome to the forum, you seem to have a clue to what to do, as long as you take your time and and put effort in, you'll do a good job by the sounds of it.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

I also use solely autoglym stuff. If it's a brand new car your getting there should be no need for clay. And I would advise on getting a deep pile wool mitt to clean with. 
Also autoglym say there is no need to apply both EGP and HD Wax


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Wilxay said:


> I also use solely autoglym stuff. I*f it's a brand new car your getting there should be no need for clay.* And I would advise on getting a deep pile wool mitt to clean with.
> Also autoglym say there is no need to apply both EGP and HD Wax


Disagree with that, the amount of new cars I've seen on here getting clayed is unreal, they still need doing IMO.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Clay it its probably sat in storage yard for six months ( and there normally next to a set of railway tracks so may think about iron removal too.)


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I am also a high user of Autoglym but do have others too including some new G3 bits at the weekend.
I would use a separate pad/mitt or brush for the wheels & if you clean them often you won't need Clean Wheels as that is acid based so would be overkill & check the type of wheel before you use it.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Disagree with that


IF it's a new car, it SHOULDN'T need claying. I wasn't saying it doesn't need claying at all. Your right if it's been sat in a dusty car park it will want claying.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Sat anywhere industrial, transported on trucks, ships, trains. Definitely clay it. Only when the new car is freshly painted is the stage it WON'T need fallout removed.


----------



## oldtoby (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the quick responses members.

I don't have a pressure washer at the moments but will probably invest in one along with a snow foam hose.

Until that point could I use pressure wash in one of those hand held pump things to uses as a prewasher?

With regards to mitts I have woollen mitt at the mo but have since discovered that most consider microfiber mitts a better option, is this the case?

I will also use a new mitt and bucket for use only on wheels. I will also do the wheels before washing the body, or just give the body a second going over after the prewash then wheels.

I have been advised that most new cars still need claying as mentioned above they have been sat on transporters and traders lots for sometime in industrial areas. I am hoping that a good wash, clay and cleanse and maybe the tar remover will remove any iron spots, or maybe the engine and machine cleaner. or will that not get it off?

With regard to using both the EGP then the HD Wax Ive read that the EGP just needs to have time to cure and that wax can be applied over EGP with better results if done properly than just HD Wax, but as you say autoglym say it isnt needed, but it cant hurt to have both on the car right?


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

It's down to personal preference. I've had my new car for about 10 months and not clayed once. Still extremely happy with results I get.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard. :wave:

It seems you already have a great cleaning regime. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would do a test section to see if adding the HD Wax over the EGP adds anything. Alternative option could be to use SRP & WD Wax and not use the EGP. Play around and see what you prefer.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

oldtoby said:


> Thanks for the quick responses members.
> 
> I don't have a pressure washer at the moments but will probably invest in one along with a snow foam hose.
> 
> ...


A pump sprayer is fine, I have a designated pre wash in a hand held pump sprayer which does the trick :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> A pump sprayer is fine, I have a designated pre wash in a hand held pump sprayer which does the trick :thumb:


I second this, Little pump sprayers are a great addition to your kit and really not too expensive. I have a little 1.5ltr hand one and a larger carry one with separate lance. Great tools to have handy :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Sounds good to me, I use mostly Autoglym products too. 

If the wheels are new and in good condition, then you might be better using Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner, which is non acidic and less harmful than AG Clean Wheels which is acidic and intended for more serious dirt shifting.


----------



## oldtoby (Mar 16, 2014)

I will do a test and see if the EGO does add anything. Can anybody confirm why autoglym advise not to use all three? I would have thought protecting the polish underneath then a wax on top would be a good thing no?

I will definitely get a pump sprayer. Theres ones on ebay for around £15-20(hand pump pressure washer), one says 80 psi but thats not much less than a small karcher?? surely not!

Thanks for advise on custom wheel cleaner, I got the wheel products in the kit and thought it would have had a wheel finisher/spray/polish. im guessing this differentiates the two products? 

Will I get away with using the clean wheel, if im careful not to let it dwell too long, or will the custom wheel give a better finish.

I realise what you mean about the clean wheel being acidic for cutting though dirty brake dusty wheels, and the custom stuff for when theyre quite clean.


----------



## oldtoby (Mar 16, 2014)

Just to confirm.

If I get a hand pump sprayer with some diluted autoglym pressure wash in it, and use this as a prewash to cover the dry dirty car first before hose rinsing and then two bucketing, that will be okay?

Then when I get round to getting a karcher I can use the autoglym pressure wash in the karcher, and use this as a prewasher/rinser, turning pressure down at the start of prewash. 

Is that how most prewash? and when would a foam shampoo come in, or is the shampoo conditioner bucket method sufficient?. I know people will have different techniques but im just trying to piece it all together in my head.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

oldtoby said:


> I will do a test and see if the EGO does add anything. Can anybody confirm why autoglym advise not to use all three? I would have thought protecting the polish underneath then a wax on top would be a good thing no?
> 
> I will definitely get a pump sprayer. Theres ones on ebay for around £15-20(hand pump pressure washer), one says 80 psi but thats not much less than a small karcher?? surely not!
> 
> ...


Its like many aspects of detailing I think - you use the least aggressive chemical you can get away with to give you the result you need.

Clean Wheels wont hurt your wheels, but as the label says don't leave it on too long because it is mildly acidic ( when it says "Acidic" it means strong vinegar levels of acidity, it wont burn through anything ).

In regards to using SRP and then either EGP or HD Wax on top; AutoGlym say don't use both, simply because they both do a similar job - that is, they both add a layer of shine and weather protection to the SRP so strictly speaking it is unneccesary to use both, but it wont cause any problems if you do.

You can safely use both if you like and it should go in the order of SRP then EGP then ( 24 hours later ) HD Wax once the EGP has properly gone hard.

I have used both over SRP and EGP gives a hard, shiny, glassy looking glaze to the paintwork whereas HD Wax ( or any other Wax I think ) will give a very slightly softer, but deeper reflective finish.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah some people prewash with a hand pump sprayer, other use a foam lance to cover the car in foam. Then 2BM as you already know after rinsing. 

As for the Extra gloss and HD wax. I think autoglym are just trying to save us money and time as they say it's doesn't actually benefit to the final finish. You can do it if you want but it would be a waste of product. You would be interested to know that extra gloss protection had a trade alternative called 'Liquid Hard Wax' which comes in 1Litre bottles. So there is a clue in the name there. 

Autoglym SRP is actually a three in one product, (Hence why it's so popular and has won Detailing World Best polish 2013) polish, glaze and sealant. 

So SRP + HD wax should suffice.


----------



## oldtoby (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation Gleemspray and wilxay. I understand now that the SRP glazes and seals as well, and thanks for the info about the EGP being called liquid hard wax, and giving a harder shiny glaze. 

I'm guessing the ESP would last longer than the HD Wax but would compromise on the reflective depth that the carnauba in the wax gives off?? I'll probably do all three first time round seeing as though ive got it and will be doing a full day/proper job the first time round, then it when it needs doing again do SRP and hd wax then probably do SRP and EGP for better protection over the winter. 

do you have any advise on what the bests mitts to use are?

thanks

ps nice to think a company are looking after our wallets and time, seems to good to be true but it does seem that way.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

I've only got a wash mitt from halfrauds but it does the job well. Anything soft with a deep pile is good.
I've also got a turtle wax Ice 3in1 micro fibre mitt but I can't help thinking I'm dragging dirt across the surface with it if I use that.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

oldtoby said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Gleemspray and wilxay. I understand now that the SRP glazes and seals as well, and thanks for the info about the EGP being called liquid hard wax, and giving a harder shiny glaze.
> 
> I'm guessing the ESP would last longer than the HD Wax but would compromise on the reflective depth that the carnauba in the wax gives off?? I'll probably do all three first time round seeing as though ive got it and will be doing a full day/proper job the first time round, then it when it needs doing again do SRP and hd wax then probably do SRP and EGP for better protection over the winter.
> 
> ...


I just use cheap microfiber "noodle" wash mitts that I got from Costco and they seem fine to me, but others use more expensive lambswool mitts.

I think the critical thing is that with a sponge, there is nowhere for grit particles to go and they end up being squeezed against the paintwork and then dragged along it. With any sort of "hairy" or microfiber mitt, the grit particles have spaces to move around in so there is less chance of scratching the paintwork.

Personally, I think the most important thing is the regular use of the second rinse bucket of water to keep cleaning whichever mitt type you are using. I dunk mine and give it a good waggle / shake whilst it is underwater.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got one of those 5 litre pump spayers but never use it lol. Never thought of using it for a Pre-Wash. What would the best Pre-Wash be & the dilution? Only problem I have had when snowfoaming is it dries too fast in sunny weather!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to the madness oldtoby!!! It's a slippery slope this place lol....

Just giving my tuppence worth on the pre-wash vs snow foam. I don't use a pre-wash as such but I do use a snow foam lance on a karcher power washer with a 1:10 mix of Orchard Autocare snow foam. I suppose it's simply two different ways of achieving the same thing.

Either way, the snow foam or pre-wash will soften the dirt on the panels before you do your first rinse, before washing. 

In addition to the snow foam, I have a bottle with Autosmart autowash in it which i attach to the snow foam lance and 'sud-up' the car for the two bucket wash. Si my routine goes:-
Snow Foam left to dwell for 5-10 mins
Rinse thoroughly
Autosmart Autowash applied through foam lance
Two bucket wash
Rinse

I also usually do the wheels while the snow foam is dwelling. This seems to work for me but as you'll see, different folk have differing ideas and preferences. And that's why the world is such a wonderful place!!

Please let us see a few pics of your new car when you get it - sounds lovely!! Health to enjoy too btw!

Cooks


----------



## oldtoby (Mar 16, 2014)

I'de be welcome to cooks, after a good going over of course

It will be my pride and joy, guess thats why I've gone a bit "all the gear no idea" on purchasing products, it seems silly too spend thousands on a car to ruin it by spending hundreds over the years at the car wash, when you can do a proper job with the right tools from the start. That and the fact that Im just excited to get her, and show her off 

That seems to be the problem doesnt it gleem, after reading up a bit on this stuff I know I'll never use one again. Next time I see the nosey neighbour that cleans his car with sponges on what seems an almost constant basis, thinking his car is the cleanest/best in the street, i'll know THE TRUTH!

Thanks for all the info fellas, hopefully i'll be able to put my two cents in soon enough. 

I will make threads in the appropriate places and give my opinion on the various products I'm going bought. 

No doubt I'll have done away with some of the autoglym stuff for other brands in an effort to get the stuff that I think works best for me, as cookies said each to there own.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Nothing wrong with good old AutoGlym. A bit untrendy, but its all safe and it all performs to a high standard.

It sounds like you have done your homework, so I am sure your car will look fabulous and you will get a lot of satisfaction from doing it.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> If the wheels are new and in good condition, then you might be better using Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner, which is non acidic and less harmful than AG Clean Wheels which is acidic and intended for more serious dirt shifting.


If the wheels are new and in good condition we would recommend just shampoo, no need for a wheel cleaner at all if you keep on top of it.



Wilxay said:


> As for the Extra gloss and HD wax. I think autoglym are just trying to save us money and time as they say it's doesn't actually benefit to the final finish. You can do it if you want but it would be a waste of product.


Pretty much, if you want to use loads of product go ahead, but in our experience a good coat of one is all that is required, it is just creating more work.


----------

